
OneQube Acquires Internet Media Labs, THEM Digital - ederman
https://oneqube.com/2017/05/31/oneqube-acquires-internet-media-labs-digital-launches-audience-automation-software-stack-artificial-intelligence/
======
peterbordes
The first of many on the audience automation front:)

